# Bundesmarine



## Seaconger (May 9, 2010)

Hi all,
today I want to show you a video about the good old Bundesmarine-times. My Zobel-class Schnellboot *S40 HYÄNE* met a SCHÜTZE-class Minesweeper *M1092 PLUTO* at Rendsburgs Stadtsee last week.


*Videolink:* 




Rgds
Arne


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Nice!


----------

